# Belly binding?



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I know that Western Medicine doesn't promote belly binding...but it's my understanding that many cultures, worldwide, practice this art in the postpartum period.

I'm having a difficult time finding information about it and was hoping some of you lovely ladies could help me out.










Birth leaves me feeling hunched over and like my innards would fall out my belly button. I also suffered from diastasis recti with my last pregnancy, that, I'm told, is mostly healed now...but who knows what this pregnancy will do to my abdominals. I have this gut feeling (hahaha) that binding will leave me with more of a feeling of bodily wholeness during the postpartum period and would like more info on it.

I found this product: http://sweetnes.ipower.com/shop/cart...uct_detail&p=4
And was wondering if anyone used it? If it's any good? Any other recommendations? I know I'm months away, but I like to plan ahead, if I can.

Thanks!
Emily


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

I didn't check you link, but belive in belly binding, show and teach it at my classes. Being really practical I typically fold and old twin sheet in thirds. You can also use any material, your sling (I did this) or a pre made product. I've had women say they use those stretchy resistance bands.

Yes it's helpful, yes it speeds healing and it FEELS WODERFUL!


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

Before I had my thrid baby, my midwife's partner (she's had several children herself) said it would help with afterpains to wear something tight on my abdomen after birth. I didn't have a chance to buy one that time,since baby arrived 4 hours later. But the afterpains were terrible for a week too.

So before baby #4, I bought a cheap girdle type thing at Walmart. It was wonderful--afterpains were somewhat less, but even better, I could stand up and walk around without feeling like my organs were all falling out. I wore it again after my last baby and my midwife commented on it to her student. I guess it's not something many women bother with, but I wish someone had mentioned the idea to me before my first was born. I hate that guts falling out feeling the first few days, and at minimum you do need to get up to walk to the bathroom, get a drink, etc.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

one of the key tricks when binding- atleast the way I learned it while lying on the band on your back walk your feet up the wall and put a rolled diaper or a sock just above the pubic bone- this should trap the uterus upward and the roll should be pressing more on the neck of the uterus rather than the fundus-- then wrap yourself tightly keeping the roll in place-- this will hold your hips and hold the uterus upward so that the ligaments shorten and help prevent prolapse - as well as give some support to the stretched out belly--- of course with this you are suppose to squeeze the mom all over- using your hands you press everywhere -top of the head, face, shoulders, hips....


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

My mom used a surgical girdle after a c-section with my twin brothers and after her hysterectomy (both procedures which, IMO, were necessary but caused by earlier medical errors







) Anyway. She found it *so* helpful, because after her c-section she felt like she needed to walk around clutching her stomach to keep her intestines inside. I think she bought hers from a medical supply catalogue (supplied by the plastic surgeon, I think) and found them to be better than the ones she bought at Target/Walmart (though, of course, much more expensive..)
Bethany


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

Next time I am getting a pair of spanx power panties. I hate that awful insides-falling-out feeling.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

My mother told me this time that she really believes in it. She said she was going to show me how to do it. She says that the reason she got her stomach back so quickly was because of it, and if you see pictures of her really soon after birth there might be something to it. She was HUGE, much bigger than I am, but she was back to "normal" very soon afterwards - no pooch at all. I wish I could duplicate that. She didn't say anything about her insides falling out, but then again she only had me and no other births to compare it to. She was merely talking about cosmetics but I imagine it feels better too. Well, it sounds a bit painful, but once it's on I imagine it feels good to have support.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

My mother told me this time that she really believes in it. She said she was going to show me how to do it. She says that the reason she got her stomach back so quickly was because of it, and if you see pictures of her really soon after birth there might be something to it. She was HUGE, much bigger than I am, but she was back to "normal" very soon afterwards - no pooch at all. I wish I could duplicate that. She didn't say anything about her insides falling out, but then again she only had me and no other births to compare it to. She was merely talking about cosmetics but I imagine it feels better too. Well, it sounds a bit painful, but once it's on I imagine it feels good to have support.


----------



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
one of the key tricks when binding- atleast the way I learned it while lying on the band on your back walk your feet up the wall and put a rolled diaper or a sock just above the pubic bone- this should trap the uterus upward and the roll should be pressing more on the neck of the uterus rather than the fundus-- then wrap yourself tightly keeping the roll in place-- this will hold your hips and hold the uterus upward so that the ligaments shorten and help prevent prolapse - as well as give some support to the stretched out belly--- of course with this you are suppose to squeeze the mom all over- using your hands you press everywhere -top of the head, face, shoulders, hips....

I read about that too!! I"m gonna ask my mw about it this week...I would want to place the dipe in the right place. I've heard it irritates the uterus as well, as a means to get it to keep clamped down and keep from turning boggy.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
of course with this you are suppose to squeeze the mom all over- using your hands you press everywhere -top of the head, face, shoulders, hips....
















:

Could you clarify?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

The mw I learned it from although British trained- she is Brazilian and while working with pregnant moms some grandmas first questioned why she wasn't doing more humph?!!. and then showed her what they meant- so there is some massage at every prenatal- especially toward the end and belly binding prenatally as well as belly binding postpartum-- the body squeezing has to do with thinking that pregnancy loosens everything up and that it all needs to be firmly replaced-- many years ago she wrote an article about it in MT- Sobada


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm a big proponent of belly-binding in pregnancy and postpartum. I recommend all my mama get a nice wide support belt for pregnancy and some kind of girdle or support panties for postpartum. I see less malpositioned babies, less back aches, less hip pain, and less varicosities in pregnancy, and moms feel so much _stronger_ after birth if they wear supportive undergarments.(that sounds soooo Victorian!) That feeling of walking around like your organs are falling _out_ is because they are actually falling _back into place_ after being squished out of the way by the growing uterus.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

This is from a company that is fairly local to me. I'm seriously contimplating getting the metro for before and after.

http://www.sugarbelly.ca/index.html


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I did not know this was such a thing!...Its often just _occured_ ...you know like an epiphany (sp? lol)...like I was the first to think of this (but I guess not! lmao) to me that something like this would feel right and would have helped - even now. I may buy one! I wonder if they ship to the UK! (or try and find a uk seller) - Thank you for this post!


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

actually, belly binding is a part of western medicine, particularly used post abdominal surgeries of any kind (excluding c-sections, oddly). it's used to help decrease the swelling in the area and support the organs and abdominal wall while the muscles are healing.

after pregnancy, it's great for this as well, because the abdominals are stretched and there is a good deal of swelling in the area.

personally, i love the design of that product and i'm considering buying one for myself, but after birth, using something more "heavy-duty" as well such as "spanx."


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
I'm a big proponent of belly-binding in pregnancy and postpartum. I recommend all my mama get a nice wide support belt for pregnancy and some kind of girdle or support panties for postpartum. I see less malpositioned babies, less back aches, less hip pain, and less varicosities in pregnancy, and moms feel so much _stronger_ after birth if they wear supportive undergarments.(that sounds soooo Victorian!) That feeling of walking around like your organs are falling _out_ is because they are actually falling _back into place_ after being squished out of the way by the growing uterus.

Any links for your fave undergarments?


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

i can't open their instructions?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnneCordelia* 
Hi Ladies,

I know that Western Medicine doesn't promote belly binding...but it's my understanding that many cultures, worldwide, practice this art in the postpartum period.

I'm having a difficult time finding information about it and was hoping some of you lovely ladies could help me out.









Birth leaves me feeling hunched over and like my innards would fall out my belly button. I also suffered from diastasis recti with my last pregnancy, that, I'm told, is mostly healed now...but who knows what this pregnancy will do to my abdominals. I have this gut feeling (hahaha) that binding will leave me with more of a feeling of bodily wholeness during the postpartum period and would like more info on it.

I found this product: http://sweetnes.ipower.com/shop/cart...uct_detail&p=4
And was wondering if anyone used it? If it's any good? Any other recommendations? I know I'm months away, but I like to plan ahead, if I can.

Thanks!
Emily


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes* 
Any links for your fave undergarments?

No, no links, sorry!

Most of my Moms got to Target or some such. Even bicycle shorts work great for postpartum! Control Top panties are good, too.

For the maternity belts, Baby's R Us and similar places, just make sure they are WIIIDE, at least 6 inches. They sell some belts that are really narrow, I don't know _whose_ belly they're supposed to support!


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

This is really great information. I remember after having ds that I just didn't want to get up b/c of that "organs falling out" feeling. I hated it. I stayed in bed for 2 days and only got up to go to the bathroom because of that feeling.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

This is a really interesting thread! I've seen those maternity support belts before, but never knew they had such a purpose, I always thought it was more of a vanity thing.









I will have to ask my MW about this. I really hated the "guts falling out" feeling after DS was born. And I'm all for things returning to normal as quickly as possible!


----------



## raelize (Jun 17, 2006)

i have a friend from senegal who swears by this practice. brooke burke makes one for after pregnancy called taut it is sold on her website baboosh.com


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, I'm SO doing this.


----------



## lily2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
No, no links, sorry!

For the maternity belts, Baby's R Us and similar places, just make sure they are WIIIDE, at least 6 inches. They sell some belts that are really narrow, I don't know _whose_ belly they're supposed to support!

I do 2 belts
One to belt myself and the smaller one to support- these 2 were a set I got from singapore.
I have an Indian friend and they tie saris, I believe- (they wear them, about 6 yrd of cloth, ) they just wrap round and round , tightening as they go- tummies supposed to really zap back into place


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Hon I've got the Medela post partum belt. If you want it I'll send it to you to try, PM or FB me your non-pg weight to make sure it's the right size but I think it will be since we're both little-ish. It was a little too big for me (smallest size) after the first week or so but it really did help for as long as it fit!

The one thing is, if there's a support belt out there that somehow supports the area between your hip bones that's the one thing that might improve it. I found I wanted the support to go lower than it did, but I'm curvy and so if I had it tight enough to support me around my waist, there was no way it would go around my hips, so I couldn't get support for where I *really* wanted it.

At any rate let me know and I'll send you that one to try, and while you're researching ifyou find one that will actually support the area between the hip bones please let me know!!!

xo


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Here are some nice ones

http://www.nextag.com/maternity-girdle/search-html


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lily2* 
I have an Indian friend and they tie saris, I believe- (they wear them, about 6 yrd of cloth, ) they just wrap round and round , tightening as they go- tummies supposed to really zap back into place









OK I have a Moby that shrank too much in the wash and is now just a long strip of fabric (not long enough to tie as a baby wrap though). Do you think I could achieve the same results with it? I would love to buy a wrap but we are so low on money it's not an option, not even a used one...


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Interesting thread . . . would a regular girdle from the lingerie store do the trick??


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Brooke Burke is promoting her band for this - BabooshBaby.com.

I think anything binding that stays flat would work - so many of those girdle things don't stay put.


----------



## mmaramba (May 17, 2005)

So... Does anyone have any info that suggests this is NOT a good idea?


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

This is so interesting. My friend and I were just taking about this because she asked her mom to get her "granny" panties for after the birth. I never even thought of this before. I don't remember having the "insides falling out" feeling but I remember wanting a little more support.


----------



## lily2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truemists* 
OK I have a Moby that shrank too much in the wash and is now just a long strip of fabric (not long enough to tie as a baby wrap though). Do you think I could achieve the same results with it? I would love to buy a wrap but we are so low on money it's not an option, not even a used one...


Hmm- how long is it?

The sari is 5-6 yards, and they need a friend to keep wrapping it-

Try it on DH if he lets you, see how many rounds it goes,









It should work, if you can get atleast 2-3 rounds. does it have velcro ?


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I did it after my last birth, it felt great, and I avoided the "mommy tummy", which really says something for someone 5' 105lbs with a 10 pound baby!


----------



## tidalwalker (Jan 8, 2007)

so interesting. thanks for the thread!!


----------



## kailotus (Nov 15, 2007)

I did belly binding after my son's birth and I loved it. I just used a long stretchy peice of fabric and just wrapped it around and around. I also had a spanx, but I have to say that the underwear on the spanx was continually riding up my butt (it wasn't a thong)....and lets just say that no one wants a wedgie after giving birth.....very painful. I would definetly suggest getting a belly binder that is just a belt, with no built in underwear.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truemists* 
OK I have a Moby that shrank too much in the wash and is now just a long strip of fabric (not long enough to tie as a baby wrap though). Do you think I could achieve the same results with it? I would love to buy a wrap but we are so low on money it's not an option, not even a used one...

it could work--
we use sheets folded longways into 1/4 and then tied- and I have used a gauze fabric that is actually great because the gauze grips it's self and doesn't come untied or loosen up when worn--

as for info to the contrary-- back when stays were used it was considered to be a possible cause of prolapse-- and I could see that most likely was true -- and that is also why I talked about placing the uterus before binding to keep the external pressure from pushing the organs in and down-- it also isn't a subsitute for long term rebuilding of muscle tone-- certainly palative care that can help with posture and in pregnancy great in helping to reduce back pain , reduces some of the irritatable contractions and helps to position a baby-
beyond recent medical uses- long time traditional care in may cultures world wide--


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truemists* 














:

Could you clarify?


you know what this is before labor but she shows some of the massage and squeezing-- on youtube -- Angelina the Midwife-- there are 3 videos which are all worth watching == the massage is on #1


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

My culture (Mexican) does this. Most of us are fitted for our fajas in the last trimester. Traditionally the faja is made out of a non-stretchy fabric similar to a bed sheet but some use plain old girdles. My aunts, mother and grandmother did this and I will too.


----------



## Bibicaffe (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
I'm a big proponent of belly-binding in pregnancy and postpartum. I recommend all my mama get a nice wide support belt for pregnancy and some kind of girdle or support panties for postpartum. I see less malpositioned babies, less back aches, less hip pain, and less varicosities in pregnancy, and moms feel so much _stronger_ after birth if they wear supportive undergarments.(that sounds soooo Victorian!) That feeling of walking around like your organs are falling _out_ is because they are actually falling _back into place_ after being squished out of the way by the growing uterus.

_I have every intention of doing this, this time. I ALWAYS wanted more support for both stages, but I guess I balked at the cost. But not anymore. It's my fourth baby. I've earned the right to feel good, instead of sore and hunched over!







_


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am in the middle of reading a book called Birth in Four Cultures. They examine birth practices in the Yucatan, America, Holland, and Sweden. Anyway, the chapter on the Yucatan talks about how they bind the woman's belly after birth. It was kind of funny because after they wrap the fabric several times, they tie a knot in front that ends up being shaped like a penis. And the women jokingly call it a "pollo" (think "cock" in English)


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

I was googling "belly binding" and this thread came up! I know it's an old thread, but there's some pretty good info, so I thought I'd bump it up!

Anybody else practice belly binding after the birth? Are there any instructional websites that show how to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
you know what this is before labor but she shows some of the massage and squeezing-- on youtube -- Angelina the Midwife-- there are 3 videos which are all worth watching == the massage is on #1






Oh, that massage looks wonderful!! I sure could use something like that now. Angelina seems like an amazing MW!!

I for sure plan on binding this time.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

I totally plan on doing this when the time comes. I remember the first time I saw it was actually on TLC's Bringing Home Baby (yea, i know evil show, i know lol).

The episode was with that beautiful Ethiopian woman who had her mother fly in from Ethiopia and they were staying with her sister and their family.

I just remember seeing the reflief on her face as her post-partum doula (or was it her mother?) was binding her up. She said that she felt so much better afterwards and it made so much sense to me.


----------



## ruthmg (Dec 24, 2007)

I found an alternative to the baboosh baby called The Belly Bandit which seems way more affordable and comes in bigger sizes than the baboosh baby binder.

I haven't ordered it yet - will probably do it closer to my due date.


----------



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

I have something very similar to this: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produc...tegoryID=27305

Would that work?


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taryn237* 
I have something very similar to this: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produc...tegoryID=27305

Would that work?

I wore shaper undies and really liked the way it made me feel held in.
The thing you linked looks more like the support is higher up since there is a gap between that and your underwear. I liked the lower support.


----------



## eewieew (Jul 25, 2008)

reviving this thread, because i want to know more.
i'm days/weeks from delivering my first. i loooove the idea of belly binding so i've got some questions.

i've been wearing bella bands daily throughout the 2nd and 3rd tri for a little support. would these work, or do they have too much "give"? should i look for a typical postpartum girdle? or would i be honestly better off using an old sheet? i'd prefer to use something that i already have, instead of buying a new product.

i would like to do it in such a way that i can conceal it discreetly underneath my clothes, which would make my bella bands perfect, but i can see where they might not be "enough".

bring on the info, mamas!!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

an old thread.
So, um, I'd meant to do this, but never got around to getting anything to do it, anyone know if starting at almost 7months postpartum helps anything?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

No idea. I did it for one day, then just kept forgetting.


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I'm assuming some of us are re-reading it. I just wanted to add a little disclaimer:

You really shouldn't wear something tight around your middle for a long time because it can actually weaken your muscles, especially in your back. It's like your body gets used to having the support so the muscles don't maintain. Like having a limb in a cast, you know? Anyway it can be really bad for your back - one day you go to pick up your LO and your back gives out! Just...be careful, is all. Maybe don't wear it at night, and try not to wear it for more than a month or two total.

(I give health workshops to local businesses like Home Depot and the guys are always walking around with those lifting belts on - I always tell them the same thing. Great for when you're ACTUALLY lifting something, NOT for all-day support!)


----------



## legomom (Feb 12, 2009)

That's so interesting. I thought that feeling was only because I had a c-section. I LOVED the binder thing the hospital gave me. I wore it for a couple of weeks, I think. *It felt great.* It was a giant elastic girdle that fastened in the front/side with a huge piece of velcro. It felt really good to put it on lying down (so the organs would go back in place, I guess?). Too bad I got rid of it. I'll have to ask for one after the VBAC!


----------



## jennybean6 (May 18, 2009)

I was skeptical when I originally looked into belly binding as well. I did my research and found that these things are not dangerous and actually do work. I was looking on websites and calling the companies to ask all my questions. I used Belly Bandit, their product was made by a mom with the same problem as us, I spoke to her personally and she really believed in it. I bought the bamboo one because it was the softest one they carried (perfect for me, because I had a c-section) and couldn't believe how this thing really worked. It gave me good posture; I wore it under my clothes and could see myself losing inches.


----------



## jwoodbri (Aug 26, 2008)

jennybean6 (or any one else)-

I'm also thinking about getting the bamboo Belly Bandit. How soon after your c-section did you start wearing it and for how long? I've had two c-sections and the hospital never gave me any kind of support but this time I really want to try it!

Thanks!


----------



## Momto3-almost (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
I'm a big proponent of belly-binding in pregnancy and postpartum. I recommend all my mama get a nice wide support belt for pregnancy and some kind of girdle or support panties for postpartum. I see less malpositioned babies, less back aches, less hip pain, and less varicosities in pregnancy, and moms feel so much _stronger_ after birth if they wear supportive undergarments.(that sounds soooo Victorian!) That feeling of walking around like your organs are falling _out_ is because they are actually falling _back into place_ after being squished out of the way by the growing uterus.

I am very interested in finding more information on belly-binding during pregnancy. Have you done it during your pregnancies? Is it safe? Are you referring to the belly belts or actually binding of the belly?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## quiverfull (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm another one who is interested in prenatal belly binding-- specifically what is the best thing to use. My baby is currently breech (#5 almost 28 weeks and I've never had a breech anytime throughout any of my other pregnancies). My midwife has suggested belly binding to keep things tighter, hopefully convincing baby to turn. I've been scouring the internet for info, how to's, what to use, etc., mostly I find post-partum info (not a bad thing, just not what I'm looking for right now). There's a lot of good info here, but would so appreciate any links or info on prenatal stuff. Oh, in the meantime, I've been using my Tummy Sleeve (like bella band, I guess), but I'm afraid it's not providing enough tightness. Anyone else that's used the same type thing with success?

Thanks!
Holly


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## mrs.mountjoy (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm trying to re-revive this old thread here, but I really want to know more about this too! Have any of the authors of the older posts got some belly-binding experience to pass on now??

I'm only just 4 months into my 2nd pregnancy, but already feeling sore, saggy, and loose about the joints. I know that in some places, at least, women bind their midsections for much of the pregnacy, and I'd like to try it, but I'd like to know more first. Haven't had much luck through Google searches.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> You really shouldn't wear something tight around your middle for a long time because it can actually weaken your muscles, especially in your back. It's like your body gets used to having the support so the muscles don't maintain. Like having a limb in a cast, you know? Anyway it can be really bad for your back - one day you go to pick up your LO and your back gives out! Just...be careful, is all. Maybe don't wear it at night, and try not to wear it for more than a month or two total.


Hrmm. I'm not sure it's quite that dramatic. I read a website once by a tight-lacer (lady who made and wore proper Victorian wasp-waisted corsets), and she said that even after wearing tight laces for months at a time, she only experienced a slight reduction in core strength - and could still hike, run and do other fitness-type activities just fine. And that's WAY tighter than a belly band would be. It's not something I'd really worry about....


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know about during pregnancy, but I know the Tupler Technique (an exercise program specifically designed to minimize the formation of diastasis recti during pregnancy and to close diastasis recti after pregnancy) recommends "splinting" which is basically post-partum belly binding. I didn't use her advice on splinting/binding but I can say the exercises work really well so I'd be inclined to trust her on binding too. You can check out the info she has here.

Plus, belly binding makes a lot of sense!


----------



## lexapurple (Dec 24, 2006)

The link did not work for me.


----------



## ameena (Aug 21, 2012)

so with the long cloth, do you tuck it after you wrap it?


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

I am looking at the bellefit ones...my sis and I both have big babies, are short, and have diastasis recti...these seem well made.

http://www.bellefit.com/recovery.php

a bit pricey, but if they'll help, it's worth it!


----------



## withlittlelungs (Jul 18, 2012)

I did it with DS and it was awesome. I ordered something from amazon, it was like $14. I am definitely binding again with #2.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

I am interested, especially in the bengkung style like these, which look easier to put on by my self: http://tanamerapostnatal.com/product-benefits/abdominal-wrap-bengkung/

Does anyone know if there are 'sizes' to these? I am not tiny and this is my 5th baby. I have posture issues pp with breastfeeding, etc and several tailbone breaks in birth, I think this could help.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

I asked for an abdominal binder at the hospital after DD2 was born, and the nurse gave me this giant thing with velcro and elastic and it was AMAZING. I have a long torso and it went from the bottom of my ribs to just above my pubic bone. It was super easy to put on and made getting up and walking around that first week so much easier. It was so much nicer than the medela binder I'd bought before DD2 was born that I just went and returned the medela binder.

It was basically like this:

http://www.braceshop.com/procare-personal-abdominal-binder.htm?gclid=CMK8-cXZp7gCFcyj4AodrCUA8w


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I talked to the Nurse Practictitioner at my OB practice about belly binding, and she encouraged me to try it and bring the belt to the hospital so I can start ASAP.

I figured if I am going to do this, I'm going to do it right, so I got a BelleFit corset, even though it's pretty pricy.

It's an investment in my body, right? And this is my body forever, so here we go... I'm due in a few weeks so I'll let you know how it goes.

Regarding the use of sheets and things, I guess it might work but it sounds like a pain to get together and I'd rather something that can be discrete under clothing.

I am using a scarf for belly support around the house sometimes though. It feels great, but I don't think it'd be practical for full-on belly binding.


----------

